# اريد المساعده بخصوص تبخر ماكينه ديزل



## احمد صلاح حجازي (22 فبراير 2011)

اريد من يتفضل علي بالجواب عنه اسباب تبخر ماكينه مرسيدس ديزل 6 سلندر (بخره بغطاء الزيت ) مع العلم بان السياره معمول لها عمره ماكينه ارجوا ألإفاده عن الاسباب والعلاج لو تكرمتم


----------



## جراح فلسطين (22 فبراير 2011)

اخي ارجو توضيح المشكلة
شو اللي بتبخر 
قصدك انه المحرك ببخر


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (23 فبراير 2011)

نعم المحرك يخرج منه بخار ابيض وسمونها بمصر بخره بفتح الباء والخاء وهذه البخره تخرج وتضهر عند فتح غطاء يعبئه زيت المحرك


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (23 فبراير 2011)

غطاء تعبئه الزيت للمحرك يخرج منه بخار


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (23 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم اولآ
حسب ما افهمه من سؤالك هذا يعني المحرك حصل له استهلاك في حلقات المكبس او حدوث خلل في احد المكابس حتى ولو عملت له عمرة احتمال حدث شئ ما غلط اثناء العمرة .
او في حالة انسداد صمام سحب بخار المحرك الذي يسمى (pvc) تحدث مثل هذه الظاهرة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا مهندس طارق علي المشاركه الطيبه ولكن هذا المحرك معمول له عمره كامله مع تغير المكابس كلها وتصميمه لايوجد به وصله لسحب البخار الي المنفول ولكن ماهي الأسباب المؤديه الي ذلك البخره حتي يمكن تفاديها اثناء عمل العمره واخذها بالحسبان واكون شاكر جدا لمن ساهم بالرد


----------



## جراح فلسطين (24 فبراير 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> او في حالة انسداد صمام سحب بخار المحرك الذي يسمى (pvc) تحدث مثل هذه الظاهرة
> تقبل تحياتي





احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس طارق علي المشاركه الطيبه ولكن هذا المحرك معمول له عمره كامله مع تغير المكابس كلها وتصميمه لايوجد به وصله لسحب البخار الي المنفول ولكن ماهي الأسباب المؤديه الي ذلك البخره حتي يمكن تفاديها اثناء عمل العمره واخذها بالحسبان واكون شاكر جدا لمن ساهم بالرد



متل ما اخبرك الاخ طارق حسن اما في انسداد بال pvc او احتمال ان تكون ارتفعت حرارة المحرك حمي المحرك وذلك يؤدي الى التصاق الحلقات بالمكابس فتخرج التبخيرة
واذا لم يحصل ذاك ولا ذاك فتوكل على الله وان شاء الله ما في اشي


----------

